# Great Stuff question, diff between kinds..



## swampy459 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey,

What is the difference between the properties of Gaps and Cracks and Window and Door great stuff?

I have been totally turned off great stuff after once using window and door, then over time the stuff shrunk, and expanded, and shrunk again, eventually pulling away from the glass altogether.

does the gaps and cracks move less after its cured?


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

i am unsure about the difference between the two but i used the gaps and cracks formula in one of my vivs and its been up and running for more then 6 months now with out any expansion or shrinkage.


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

If you go to an ace hardware store, they have a green can of great stuff that comes out black instead of yellow. It's made for ponds, so it is designed for not shrinking. It is like $10 a can though.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Not all Ace Hardware has the Pond great stuff. I pretty sure the Gaps and Cracks is the best one to use, if you cant get the Pond Great Stuff. You can also get the Tetra expanding black foam which is for aquarium use. Its expensive though. Window and door doesn't expand as much as gaps and cracks.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

yea iv been having a harder time recently getting the black expanding foam. i called into 3 home depots in my area and non had them and i went to 2 ace hardwares with no luck either.


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

swampy459 said:


> Hey,
> 
> What is the difference between the properties of Gaps and Cracks and Window and Door great stuff?
> 
> ...


crap I just applied this to two tanks... how soon did you notice this started happening? did you secure into place with any silicone? what was the temp like when you applied it if you remember (hot/cold)? what sucks is i had red cans and blue and i used the blues...

as far as i can see on the cans the gaps and cracks becomes rigid upon curing and wont expand contract like the windows and doors cans. i used the windows and doors because I thought it would work better with glass 

do you have any pictures?


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi,
I have used both great stuff and the one for ponds. They will act the same but I prefer the pond one because you wouldn't see any ''white '' if you didn't cover it properly.

If you have shrinking and expanding, you are probably not letting it dry totally.

How much time do you wait for the foam to cure before misting?

Rani


----------

